# Walther P22: Good or crap?



## Miles (Aug 12, 2006)

I like how the Walther P22 looks just like the P99 but much cheaper, just wondering, is it any good? Are there upgrades easily found for it? Sorry, I'm a newb, just need some guidance. Thanks guys!


Miles


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Hey Miles!
There are some real differences between the P99 and the P22. I'd say they are similar, but not identical by any means.
While the P99 is Top Shelf, the P22 is admittedly built "cheaper". My biggest complaint is the use of Zinc for the slide. I'd like to have seen that part made with a more durable material.
I have now put around 1000 rounds through my P22, with some FTF's. It appears to be "bullet specific" and tends to prefer the copper jacketed bullets over the lead versions.
The P22 not being a self defense firearm, the FTF's don't bother me too much. .22's as a whole tend to fail more often than any of my center fire pistols... 
The main thing is, it's reasonably accurate, reasonably durable, reasonably reliable, and reasonably priced.
I like mine and shall keep it!

BTW, Welcome to HGF!


----------



## glove (Feb 4, 2006)

*P-22*

Hello Miles
I have over 500 rounds through my P-22 without a single problem so I would say GOOD pistol.
Dave Z


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

*p22*

I will probably get a p22 when i turn 21 just cause they are extremely affordable to shoot (like 2 cents per round) and decent price for the gun itself. Only problems ive ever read about in the p22 was that it is quite ammo picky, once u find the right ammo your set.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it is my understanding that Walther doesn't even make the gun - they pay another company to do it and put the Walther name on it. 

I had some interest in it in the past, but I know from past experience that I need at least a 4" barrel in order to shoot a gun well - I need the sight radius. And, the sight radius on this gun is too short for me. Even w/ the less recoil, I would be wasting my money if I didn't buy a gun w/ the longer sight radius,


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, it is my understanding that Walther doesn't even make the gun - they pay another company to do it and put the Walther name on it.
> 
> I had some interest in it in the past, but I know from past experience that I need at least a 4" barrel in order to shoot a gun well - I need the sight radius. And, the sight radius on this gun is too short for me. Even w/ the less recoil, I would be wasting my money if I didn't buy a gun w/ the longer sight radius,


Then the extended Target version would work well wouldnt it, 5" barrel I believe.
But if it isn't walther then who makes it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it would be better. But, I'd have to look at the photo again - is the front sight further out than on the standard version?

I've read that the comp barrel is a pain in the butt to deal with in cleaning/disassembly...


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

I believe the sights are farther.

At the gunshow I was at sunday you could buy a bunch of em with the laser sight already added, was a pretty nifty laser looked great on it. There were also a few silenced ones as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yea, I've seen them w/ the laser and ever w/ a red dot scope mount.

I hear that it is somewhat accurate, but not as accurate as other 22s. If I ever buy a 22, I think I'd buy a Buckmark.

Sure, the P22 looks cooler. But, I already have more than 1 P99 - so, I have performance and looks in that gun.


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

Very good point, i dont like the target version i think its wierd. lol


----------



## soldonm&p (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a P22 .I like the gun shot 4 boxes of 22s through it and was happy with the performance and accuracy. but it is a pain to disassemble and clean w/longer barrel.


----------



## rection47 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Target Problem*

I heard from my brother that he had read about the attachment on the end for the longer barrel became loose after firing? I dont think id ever wanna chance that with a gun.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

rection47 said:


> I heard from my brother that he had read about the attachment on the end for the longer barrel became loose after firing? I dont think id ever wanna chance that with a gun.


I haven't had any problems with mine, although I suppose it could get loose. It's held on by two small bolts through the bottom, and a set screw on top that goes into a depression on the barrel shroud. It doesn't really serve any purpose except to conceal the barrel and hold the front sight. You could probably not even put it on when you're using the longer barrel, but it would look even stranger than it already does.


----------

